# Help me figure out my abnormal results?



## shannymar (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi, everyone. New here. I am a 26 year old mother to two little girls (5 and 2), my oldest has a variety of severe medical conditions that have been making me put my health on the back burner. I have been feeling terrible for the past 2 years. I have seen many doctors about a multitude of symptoms and never any answers or referrals. But the worsening of my symptoms had me return to the doctor (and to my luck my old doc had moved leaving me a new primary care doc) who finally decided to run thyroid tests on me. I was hoping to get some help understanding some of these results and maybe get a hint as to what disease/condition they point to.

TSH 0.23 (Range=0.34-4.82) 
Free T4 0.67 (Range=0.80-1.5)

My primary handed me a packet about hyperthyroidism and sent a referral to see the endocrinologist. I see the endo next week but I am so nervous because I don't know what any of this means. I am just kind of confused. Here are my symptoms:

-------------------------------
Weight gain 40+ lbs most of them were gained very quickly in a two month period. I now weigh 195 at 5'4

VERY frequent loose bowel movements 3-9 times daily

Fatigue - so tired ALL the time but have insomnia when I actually try to sleep and have been on ambien for 1 1/2 years

Headaches-pretty intense started about 5 months ago

Rapid heartbeat/heart palpitations-ER 3 times in the last year for it

Sweating a lot. Never use to be an issue for me, now I sweat even when it's cold outside

Hair is falling out like crazy

Frequent infections-UTI's, sinus infections, lung issues asthma, infections.

Extreme depression and panic attacks

No sex drive and complete loss of periods for over 5 months (when I used to be extremely regular)

Vision trouble

------------------------

Has anyone here been dealing with a low TSH level and a low Free T4 level as well? Because everywhere I look online is saying pituitary tumor (by googling 'low tsh and low free t4') and it's scaring the crap out of me! Any ideas what this means or had similar test results?

Sorry this is so long thank you to everyone that took the time to read this!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi:

I am so sorry you are going through all of these symptoms. It sounds like you are definitely having hyperthyroid issues. I can definitely sympathize as I have gone through many of your symptoms and several others. I gained 20 pounds in two weeks and then it continued to increase after that. It has been a long road, but I am finally getting help and answers. Hang in there because it will get better!

The most important thing you can do for yourself is have an endo that listens and that you can work with. You will most likely go through a full thyroid blood panel, possibly an ultrasound of your thyroid, you may go through RAI for an uptake and possibly to have radiation treatment on your thyroid, and medication (probably Methazimole and Propanolol).

Please do not exercise at all. When you are having the heart palpitations and racing heart it can cause a heart attack.

You should also make an appointment with an eye doctor and get your vision checked. If you have Graves Disease (which is hyperthyroid; however, you can be hyperthyroid without having Graves Disease) you can have visions symptoms that you should get checked to make sure you aren't having compression behind your eyes.

Having all these symptoms is scary and your thyroid is most likely affecting your mental and emotional health right now as well. Getting your rest is important. Limiting stress is also important; however, with two small children that might be difficult.

This site is great for all sorts of information and support to help you through this journey. Just remember, it will get better but it does take time. Patience is important with thyroid disease.

Best Regards,
Patti


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Btw - I had low TSH (they couldn't even read it as it was less than .001) and low T4 and I don't have pituatary issues.

Also, when you have the full thyroid blood panel it would be interesting to see what your TSI antibodies are too.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

They should have done FT-3 to see how it relates to your FT-4. A low FT-4 with a low TSH might suggest something else is going on. FT-3 would have told a little more of your issue. Such as adrenal fatigue, cushings syndrome, prescription drugs, secondary hypothyroid (due to low pituitary function).

I'd suggest a repeat test 6 to 8 weeks after your first test to see if levels repeat or thereabouts and this time with a FT-3. Levels can change, they could go better or go worse,or stay the same. However, the FTs should relate to each other same.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi and welcome. You sure have your hands full and all the stress most certainly can trigger what already has been lying in wait as is w/ many genetically inherited autoimmune diseases.

There is a missing link. I hate that the doc did not run a FREE T3. You see, your FT4 may be low because it is converting at top speed to FT3 and only a lab test would reveal that.

I personally think you are hyperthyroid.

There is another test that confirms or rules out hyperthyroid. It is TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin.) You should have absolutely NO TSI; if you do,that is responsible for hyperthyroid activity.

Here are all the tests I recommend. You have had some. Cancer of the thyroid always has to be ruled out as well.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html


----------

